# What Size Crown Molding?



## jackofmany (Aug 24, 2010)

I have kept scraps from most mouldings I have made in the past specifically for the purpose of "trying out" the profile and size to see how it looks and feels. I recommend you do the same. To answer your question on size. Depending on your source you should be able to find a Ogee Crown approximately 3". Max of 3 5\8", Min of 2 7\8" 

It would be good to have a chair rail - or in your case a top moulding for the wainscott that complimented the Ogee of the crown. Some Ogees are more elegant or sleek, others are bulbous and have a "heavy" appearance. Hopefully you will have access to a sleek profile for both trim mouldings. Good luck.


----------

